# A Mind Training Technique That Makes You Stronger



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The word “visualization” sometimes conjures up images of new age gurus teaching esoteric techniques for personal enlightenment and “attracting” what you want into your life. This causes many evidence-based types to scoff. However, piles of research has shown that mental imagery (aka “visualization”) can improve performance. The latest study suggests that a certain type of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

